# How to be a better Uber driver



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I am sometimes astonished at the number of drivers who complain about the most petty of things related to pax behavior.

"Oh. Oh. I don't want to talk to my pax."

"Oh. Oh. I don't want to give my pax a charge cord."

"Oh. Oh. I don't want to put on the music a pax requests."

And is it not those same drivers who complain about the low pay in this line of work?

Get a clue people. Tips make all the difference. Make your pax happy and your tips will go up.

Member rcozy (the member with the "I did not have ___ with that woman..." avatar came up with the best way to make lemonade during this pandemic in this thread. Guilt trip people into tipping! Beautiful, covert, effective technique.

The second best way to make more tips is to be a better driver. And the best way to be a better driver is to take an Uber ride. Take a ride and notice how the driver behaves. Most drivers I've gotten in the car with have a finger up their nose. It is so easy to spot ways to improve by observing others doing it wrong.

Not everyone will tip because you lend them an aux cord or let them choose the song, or not cop an attitude when the pax was not toes-on-the-curb. But if you do those things.... if you talk to your pax... if you take the time to *establish a rapport*... you WILL make more money. You can even make driving and navigation mistakes, yet if you have established that rapport you will often still get tipped.

Again, take a few Uber or Lyft rides and it will become clear what areas you can improve your driving and make more money. We can't control how much Uber pays us. But if you make a game out of getting tipped you can influence your income. And this work is all about optimizing one's income, is it not?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> "Oh. Oh. I don't want to put on the music a pax requests."


Not negotiable.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> I am sometimes astonished at the number of drivers who complain about the most petty of things related to pax behavior.
> 
> "Oh. Oh. I don't want to talk to my pax."
> 
> ...


Your approach to the problem is wrong. You cannot count on Uber X pax to ever tip. The assumption is that 90 % will never tip irrespective of their socioeconomic status. If you want to increase revenue, switch your driving to Uber XL or Uber Premier or Uber Black. You now have a completely different customer base, who pays twice as much for the fare and are likely to tip willingly because they VALUE the service and don't treat your car as an alternative cheap public transportation.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Why are you helping these people? They're not going to send you a commission check and they're going to steal your territory.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> You cannot count on Uber X pax to ever tip. The assumption is that 90 % will never tip irrespective of their socioeconomic status. If you want to increase revenue, switch your driving to Uber XL or Uber Premier or Uber Black.


No doubt premium rides do better, but I have always driven X, and the assumption that 90% won't tip is simply not in my experience. Even if I have a turkey medical fixed-fare Lyft trip, or a car dealer pickup where the pax doesn't even have an opportunity to tip, that is when I put out a tip jar. Some of those folks even tip.

I have calculated it and learned that my tips run 20% or better of my overall income. That's not just the average of those who tipped. That's the percentage of the weekly total income. I can't help but to believe that treating passengers well, giving superior service, increases a driver's take across the board regardless of service class. For those who don't subscribe to this notion it just helps drivers who do. Pax notice the difference and are delighted.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> I don't want to give my pax a charge cord."


I do not mind it if I have one. I do not want to b e downrated for not having one, though. It is unreasonable for a customer to expect anything more than a ride from Point A to Point B given the garbage rates that F*ub*a*r* pays me. Yes, I know, you are supposed to do something extraordinary to merit five stars, but, given F*ub*a*r*'s implementation of its star system, you can not apply conventional standards, here.

I am not going to purchase i-Phone cords for this. The quantity of the tips that I would get for it would not justify the expense. It will be stolen before it pays for itself in tips; let alone before I realise black ink in my bottom line. Very few people in this market tip. This is why I balk at rendering anything extraordinary. In the cab business, it very *rarely* resulted in a better tip; you got the same that you would have had you only driven Point A to Point B. In the TNC business, you get the same ZERO tip regardless of what you do.



_Tron_ said:


> I don't want to put on the music a pax requests."


There is simply some "music" that I do not like and do not want to hear. The people who want to hear this music are people who very _rarely_ tip. Few people here tip as it is. Even fewer of those who want to hear music that I do not like tip.



_Tron_ said:


> Tips make all the difference. Make your pax happy and your tips will go up.


Perhaps this obtains in your market. It does not in mine.



_Tron_ said:


> Not everyone will tip because you lend them an aux cord or let them choose the song, or not cop an attitude when the pax was not toes-on-the-curb.


In my market, most people will not tip no matter what you do.



_Tron_ said:


> But if you do those things.... if you talk to your pax... if you take the time to *establish a rapport*... you WILL make more money. You can even make driving and navigation mistakes, yet if you have established that rapport you will often still get tipped.


In this market, you _might_ get one or two more people out of one hundred to tip because of this.



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> You cannot count on Uber X pax to ever tip. The assumption is that 90 % will never tip irrespective of their socioeconomic status.


Expecting ten per-cent of the customers to tip in this market is optimistic.



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> If you want to increase revenue, switch your driving to Uber XL or Uber Premier or Uber Black. You now have a completely different customer base, who pays twice as much for the fare and are likely to tip willingly because they VALUE the service and don't treat your car as an alternative cheap public transportation.


Add to that Uber Taxi, where available. It is no longer available in Toronto. The only market in Canada that still has it is Montréal.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Just wait till U/L plan comes to play. The market will be so saturated with "new" drivers.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Alas, I am wholly unqualified to drive for Uber or Lyft. I've counseled myself and sent myself to HR. Seems I just have a bad attitude about entitled people. Don't worry though, I fired myself.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Expecting ten per-cent of the customers to tip in this market is optimistic.


Well you are very experienced so I believe what you say. But whether it is market based or whatever, far more than 10% of my pax tip. I just scrolled back to the first date I was still driving full time. I honestly did not cherry pick this day, although it was better than average. But usually 30-40% of my pax tip. It may be my sparkling personality, but I truly believe that rapport building is a key factor for garnering tips.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Well you are very experienced so I believe what you say. But whether it is market based or whatever, far more than 10% of my pax tip. I just scrolled back to the first date I was still driving full time. I honestly did not cherry pick this day, although it was better than average. But usually 30-40% of my pax tip. It may be my sparkling personality, but I truly believe that rapport building is a key factor for garnering tips.
> 
> View attachment 591783


Were most of the tipping customers over 50 years of age?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Were most of the tipping customers over 50 years of age?


On that day I of course do not recall. In general my clientele is across the board, with perhaps a slight weighting toward younger couples. Hard to breakdown tippers only. Memory is just not that good. Haven't driven much since last November.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Member rcozy (the member with the "I did not have ___ with that woman..." avatar came up with the best way to make lemonade during this pandemic in this thread. Guilt trip people into tipping! Beautiful, covert, effective technique.


So the best way to be an better uber driver is to lie and scam the riders? (You call it 'guilt tripping' :confusion

Um.....thanks, but no thanks.

I'll stick with NOT being a liar and remain genuine.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

....and most times you can do everything perfectly and still no tip. It is what it is.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Few people here tip as it is.





Another Uber Driver said:


> Expecting ten per-cent of the customers to tip in this market is optimistic.


Ouch, less than 10% is that reg Uber and Lyft only or in the taxi as well?

What % of taxi pax tip?

Has there been a noticeable drop in tips in the taxi since uber lyft have been arpund?

Do you notice a difference in tips between cab company & UberTaxi?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> And is it not those same drivers who complain about the low pay in this line of work?
> Get a clue people. Tips make all the difference. Make your pax happy and your tips will go up.


Having to over-perform to bring your net pay to some level approaching or exceeding *THE MINIMUM WAGE* is utterly lacking in dignity. Prices should be set accordingly by the MotherCorp, not dump it on the Drivers. Same goes for Wait Staff and other Tipping Professions.

During the bulk of the pandemic with all the extra cleaning and driving precautions (PPE), as well as added risk, there should have been a mandatory tip (or just call it a pay-bump, or covid-19-fee) to compensate drivers for doing this essential service. Uber could have gotten some really great publicity for waiving it for the First Responders and Front Line Health Workers.

https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/mandatory-tipping-in-the-time-of-covid.392853/


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

It's all about the community. The fun, exciting and adventurous antics of the rideshare driver - Submitted for your approval, the story of dashed hopes, lost dollars while performing like a trained monkey.... and puke in your hair.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I try to treat people kindly regardless of whether they're my coworkers, pax in my car or strangers at the grocery store. Generally I'm cool to pax as I'm sure most drivers are. However, I won't let them take advantage of me. And I don't put up with entitlement, unreasonable requests or bad behavior. Assuming none of that occurs, I try to treat people well. 

The aux cord thing is always a hot topic. I only have the stereo cable for aux though. Not an iPhone connection. And very few pax have a stereo audio output on their phone so it's not a problem. Sometimes they ask for a bluetooth connection which I'm fine with but the car has to be stopped in order to do that and most pax don't want me to pull over just so they can connect their phone.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> I am sometimes astonished at the number of drivers who complain about the most petty of things related to pax behavior.
> 
> "Oh. Oh. I don't want to talk to my pax."
> 
> ...


I do everything wrong starting from the time I get the ping.

I accept the ping
I will text PAX for clarification to pick up or give ETA if Uber ETA is wrong.
I greet the PAX in a friendly manor and verify identity and destination.
I ask the PAX how they are doing and feel out their response to see if they want to chat or not.
I have a charging cable available for use without asking.
I ask them if they have a music preference. Just for the record most don't.
I have intelligent conversations if they want to.
I answer questions and make suggestions about the area.
I'll make stops as long as they are short and understand I will cancel if over 5 minutes
I get tipped on 50% of my rides on average.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

All good, except #2. Way too much work. they can figure it out on their own, those who care to I should say.


----------



## MCR2020 (Oct 23, 2020)

there are two options for the radio: 

1. what i'm listening to or
2. radio off


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SHalester said:


> All good, except #2. Way too much work. they can figure it out on their own, those who care to I should say.


I pick up at a lot of resorts and restaurants attached to Marinas. Some have 3-5 places a pax could be and the pax really ha no clue there are so many places they could be picked up. I simply have to type 3 letters and predictive text fills in the message I have preset up.

For Example Key Largo Marriot has 3 places that a PAX can be. I type in KLM and predictive text sends out my preset message. PAX text me back exactly where they are. PAX appreciate it and often tell me thanks for clarifying where to pick them up and often tells me the last driver cancelled on them. I get the trip which in my market is better than a cancel fee and I almost always get a tip in those situations.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> For Example Key Largo Marriot has 3 places that a PAX can be.


Key Largo? Did someone say Key Largo? One of my favorite movies of all times. Is there some designated place to go visit where the movie was filmed? I assume a lot was shot in the studio, but the dock and ocean looked real enough.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Tips make all the difference.


No, they don't.
Good rates make all the difference.
I drive Black/SUV, and the rates are decent.
I like getting tips, like anyone else, but I don't depend on them. 
I provide good service, and when people tip me, I appreciate it, but when I don't go out of my way to accommodate the pax, I don't really care, if they tip me or not.
Rates, that's where the money is, not tips.
I don't like to brag, but I made over 1800 over the weekend, 600+ a day and about 150 in tips.
Funny thing, the ones, who tipped, were the least expected tippers.
I drove an SUV to SFO - shitload of luggage, loaded it all myself. Tip - zero.
Seriously, I drive Yucon XL, and I was up to the ceiling. Zero. And then I drove a couple from a restaurant, - 100% tip double the rate. All I did was wishing them a good anniversary, it was their tenth year being married.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Key Largo? Did someone say Key Largo? One of my favorite movies of all times. Is there some designated place to go visit where the movie was filmed? I assume a lot was shot in the studio, but the dock and ocean looked real enough.


Caribbean Club in Key largo. Local dive bar, has a wood statue of Humphrey Bogart in the corner.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> View attachment 591903​I am sometimes astonished at the number of drivers who complain about the most petty of things related to pax behavior.
> 
> "Oh. Oh. I don't want to talk to my pax."
> 
> ...


None of the above are complaints - they are just drivers' personal preferences:

Regarding talking to pax, I don't like inconsequential small talk and I don't engage in it with others, regardless of whether they are pax or not. This is simply my own preference - some do people like to pratter on and on about nothing and that's great, but it's not for me. In my experience though, the cast majority of the minority of pax who want to converse are the "inquisitor" pax type who will attempt to ask a barrage of probing personal questions. I shut these pax down quickly and politely. I'm not going to answer personal questions about where I live, if I am married, how many children I have etc etc. It's not appropriate and none of their business.

Regarding power cables, I have them and I don't mind lending them to pax. Other drivers may not have them, or may not want to share them. Again, it's each driver's personal choice what amenities to offer.

Regarding music, I will put on a radio station that pax ask for, but I don't do the aux cord thing. It's only ever asked for on the drunk shift and in the couple of times I did it, it turned into a battle with pax over appropriate volume. This made it a safety issue due to my not being able to concentrate properly on the road. I soon withdrew the option.

I understand what you mean about developing a rapport with pax and that it can lead to tips. I have had a few very good conversations and discussions with pax and connected with them; occasions which did indeed result in tips. However, when I think about what my role is, it is essentially that of taxi driver. I am there to drive them from A to B, not to be their entertainer or to regale them with amusing anecdotes and tales. I wouldn't be prepared to put on a show for them in the hope of them flicking me an extra couple of bucks. In any case, I don't think that becoming their in-car entertainment would add much in tips. The vast majority of pax just want to sit in silence and bury their faces in their phones. I know that when I am a pax, I just want to be left alone. I don't want a driver vying for tips or ratings trying to strike up a conversation with me, and I will downrate the "inquisitor" drivers who ask where I am going, where I have been etc. Again, it's none of their business.

You have some good points about striving to be a proficient driver and having correct social etiquette, but those go without saying.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> None of the above are complaints - they are just drivers' personal preferences:
> 
> Regarding talking to pax, I don't like inconsequential small talk and I don't engage in it with others, regardless of whether they are pax or not. This is simply my own preference - some do people like to pratter on and on about nothing and that's great, but it's not for me. In my experience though, the cast majority of the minority of pax who want to converse are the "inquisitor" pax type who will attempt to ask a barrage of probing personal questions. I shut these pax down quickly and politely. I'm not going to answer personal questions about where I live, if I am married, how many children I have etc etc. It's not appropriate and none of their business.
> 
> ...


No one should be grovelling or engaging in small talk just to get tips. If the service was good, arrived on time, car driven comfortably, and driver taking the most efficient route, then tip should be given. No need for extras.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

I used to provide aux cord, phone charger, change radio station upon request, go through drive thrus without complaining, stop at stores. No more due to lack of tips. In the past two years, I don't provide extra service (at least not for free). I do things for money. If riders pay the company, not us, for a ride from A to B, that's all the service they get. Extra amenities, sorry. Money talks though, and upfront, especially for drive thrus and stops that'll take more than three minutes. At 58 cents per mile and 15 cents per minute and 86 cents for base fare here in Sacramento, yeah, no free extras because they don't help out in tips 98% of the time. Most of my tips come from just providing a safe trip from A to B, and not always with a conversation. I don't mind conversation but prefer to avoid the same personal and sometimes nosy questions. Oh, and my rating have been going up despite me being more strict. 4.91 on Uber and 5 on Lyft.


----------



## la pulga (Aug 12, 2019)

I give foot massages. And I even let pax bang in my car. Customer satisfaction is my number 1 priority.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

SHalester said:


> ....and most times you can do everything perfectly and still no tip. It is what it is.


I recently got a ping for a trip from a restaurant to a winery. I arrive, no pax, I send an "I've arrived" text, wait longer, send another text, still no response, finally cancel when the time has elapsed.

I drive down the road, get a ping from a different account, go back to the same place, and a couple get in. They tell me, nicely, they're the people I just cancelled. She was having trouble with phone reception; they got my texts but couldn't reply. (They can't have tried very hard to find my car, based on where I had been stopped and where I picked them up.) So they re-ordered ride, on his phone.

We have a pleasant conversation; I pick up on the fact that the destination they have put in the app is probably wrong (two confusingly similarly named wineries); get them to call and verify that I'm right. This saves them a minimum of 15 minutes and another fare, and possibly losing their reservation. They're grateful for my help. When we get there, I tell them I'll get rid of the cancel fee on her account -- expecting to be told, "no, that's not necessary." Instead, "oh, thanks." I go through with refunding the cancel fee [stupid, I know], still expecting they'll do the right thing. Aaaaaannnndd . . . Nothing. Zero dollars and zero cents.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Grand Lake said:


> I recently got a ping for a trip from a restaurant to a winery. I arrive, no pax, I send an "I've arrived" text, wait longer, send another text, still no response, finally cancel when the time has elapsed.
> 
> I drive down the road, get a ping from a different account, go back to the same place, and a couple get in. They tell me, nicely, they're the people I just cancelled. She was having trouble with phone reception; they got my texts but couldn't reply. (They can't have tried very hard to find my car, based on where I had been stopped and where I picked them up.) So they re-ordered ride, on his phone.
> 
> We have a pleasant conversation; I pick up on the fact that the destination they have put in the app is probably wrong (two confusingly similarly named wineries); get them to call and verify that I'm right. This saves them a minimum of 15 minutes and another fare, and possibly losing their reservation. They're grateful for my help. When we get there, I tell them I'll get rid of the cancel fee on her account -- expecting to be told, "no, that's not necessary." Instead, "oh, thanks." I go through with refunding the cancel fee [stupid, I know], still expecting they'll do the right thing. Aaaaaannnndd . . . Nothing. Zero dollars and zero cents.


No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I see a lot of whining here (and elsewhere on this site) about making stops for people. I'm pretty willing to make those stops and wait a while.

I clean out the car and get rid of trash, while getting paid minimum wage for the privilege. Otherwise I have to do it on my own time for free after I get home.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Prior to the pandemic, virtually every pax tipped. Not being tipped was the exception. Now, it's the opposite. 

Same level of service, same car. 

Why? Virtually every trip is one of the following - 


Pax that cannot afford a car commuting to / from work. This is their daily routine, just as if they were taking the bus. Same for most business travelers going to the airport. No need to tip in their mind. 
Pax going to pick up their car from the shop, typically a first time user of the app of very infrequent. They assume that I am making tons of money or do not understand that tips are very important to us. 
Third party booked patient at a clinic - they typically have no idea how this works, think we work for the facility, can't tip in the app because they do not have the app. 
College students - they never tipped before. 
Grocery store trips - used to cancel on these but now it's desperate times, especially when virtually every ping is insanely far away. 
The "I'll tip you in the app" guy with two DUIs, thinking we have no idea if we receive a tip. 
What's missing? 


Tourists (I maybe have two a week). Always talkative, always tipped. 
Pax going out to parties / gatherings. Food, balloons, gifts in hand. Happy, smiling, and often tipped well for everything they had with them in the car. 
Pax going out to dinner or a date night. Happy, looking forward to a special meal, tipping already on their mind. I get maybe two or three a week now, if that. Now, if they have a car, they're driving themselves. 
Never had an aux cord (my car doesn't have a plug anyway), offered a charging cable to a handful of pax asking for one (they'd leave it a mess on the back floor), tried water bottles when I was new. No change in tips from those cases versus just driving from A to B listening to music that I prefer. In fact, pax demanding such amenities were the type not to tip in the first place, usually low rated. 

Our market has a major driver shortage, leaving pax waiting for insanely long times - if they can even book a trip. They're frustrated and typically fall into the first group listed. And they are using RS only because they have no other option.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> View attachment 591903​I am sometimes astonished at the number of drivers who complain about the most petty of things related to pax behavior.
> 
> "Oh. Oh. I don't want to talk to my pax."
> 
> ...


_got an aux cord .. _that's so_ 2018_


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

DudeUbering said:


> _got an aux cord? .. _that's so_ 2018_


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

How to become a better uber driver. Follow my steps .
Its simple
. #1 step Open your phone
#2. Click on the app.
#3Click manage app . 
#4 Delete the app from your phone .
#5 clean and wash your car to wash the residual uber from your car .
#6 Tear off the bade of shame uber sticker and burn it .I suggest swearing at it as well 
#7 Tell your car your so sorry get on your hands and knees and tell your car your so sorry.
#8 get a better job. Never think back .
My steps will allow you to get health insurance . 
You car will last longer.
You will be paying into social security .
You credit score will improve . 
You will be very happy on your days off . Uber drivers never enjoy there days off . 
You will have a steady pay check week to week. With sepending money .


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

You can say that again.


----------



## MCR2020 (Oct 23, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> I see a lot of whining here (and elsewhere on this site) about making stops for people. I'm pretty willing to make those stops and wait a while.
> 
> I clean out the car and get rid of trash, while getting paid minimum wage for the privilege. Otherwise I have to do it on my own time for free after I get home.


whose trash are you getting rid of? i don't make trash in my car and any trash the pax makes is out the door with the pax at the end of the ride. probably my biggest pet peeve is pax treating my car like a trash can. if it comes in with them, it goes out with them.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> What's missing?
> 
> 
> Tourists (I maybe have two a week). Always talkative, always tipped.


After two weeks of driving almost exclusively tourists, I can report they're not tipping very much at all. Even Lyft pax, who pre-pandemic were more likely to tip than Uber ones, mostly have stiffed me.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Grand Lake said:


> After two weeks of driving almost exclusively tourists, I can report they're not tipping very much at all. Even Lyft pax, who pre-pandemic were more likely to tip than Uber ones, mostly have stiffed me.


A tourist here now is like finding the golden ticket. The tips aren't great but more than zero. 

I miss answering questions and pointing things out. And once even discovering that two guys were less than a mile from where I grew up in Maryland, very good tip there.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Prior to the pandemic, virtually every pax tipped.


wut? riders? NO way, Jose.  <----------that will have to do for the purple eye roll guy for now


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> wut? riders? NO way, Jose.  <----------that will have to do for the purple eye roll guy for now


Eats dried up. But I did a few deliveries today (limited time I could be out) and it actually wasn't horrible. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Grand Lake said:


> I go through with refunding the cancel fee [stupid, I know], still expecting they'll do the right thing. Aaaaaannnndd . . . Nothing. Zero dollars and zero cents.


 Hmmm...... the idea of rideshare is to take money from pax; not to give it back to them.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Well you are very experienced so I believe what you say. But whether it is market based or whatever, far more than 10% of my pax tip. I just scrolled back to the first date I was still driving full time. I honestly did not cherry pick this day, although it was better than average. But usually 30-40% of my pax tip. It may be my sparkling personality, but I truly believe that rapport building is a key factor for garnering tips.
> 
> View attachment 591783


I use to do fairly well with tips for U/L and delivery. Many pax said I was friendly and my car was clean. And many were shocked but happy with delivery because I used a delivery bag. 

But it could be because I’m a woman. I think it also helped when pax asked why I did it f/t, I’d tell them the truth. I was laid-off when I worked nonprofit. One woman gave me a $20 cash tip for a short ride, and she said she wanted to give it to me for being so nice. Some of my tips were probably pity tips. But I didn’t care. I miss my cash tippers! 

I’d get tips from low income, but middle class were my best tippers. Worst tippers for consistency of tips were upper middle class, but when they tipped, the amounts were decent. 

Good points you make. Building rapport definitely helps with tips. Who wants to tip a crabby driver or delivery person?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Shuffle whenever possible 
Long haul
Don't drive without surge

It's about profit nothing else


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Shuffle whenever possible
> Long haul
> Don't drive without surge
> 
> It's about profit nothing else


Stay Classy!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Stay Classy!


The truth can hurt


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> The truth can hurt


Yes it can! Stay safe out there, if you’re still doing the same line of work you were months ago.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Ouch, less than 10% is that reg Uber and Lyft only or in the taxi as well?



F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* only. 




Boca Ratman said:


> What % of taxi pax tip?



./....................about ninety-eight per-cent.....................



Boca Ratman said:


> Has there been a noticeable drop in tips in the taxi since uber lyft have been arpund?



When Uber implemented platform wide tipping, the tips on Uber Taxi did drop. LAtely, though, they have gotten better. Before platform wide tipping, there was a default twenty per-cent tip added, although the customer could change it. You used to see what they tipped before your rated. If the tip was adequate, you gave the five stars. For a paltry tip, you gave four. For not tip, you gave one.




Boca Ratman said:


> Do you notice a difference in tips between cab company & UberTaxi?


Fewer Uber Taxi customers tip than street hails or Curb users. This is due to several factors. Many customers do not rate, so they forget to tip. Some UberX users discovered Uber Taxi late in their use of Uber. As they were not used to tipping on UberX, they did not tip on Uber Taxi.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I see a lot of whining here (and elsewhere on this site) about making stops for people. I'm pretty willing to make those stops and wait a while.
> 
> I clean out the car and get rid of trash, while getting paid minimum wage for the privilege. Otherwise I have to do it on my own time for free after I get home.


Yeah, I'm not gonna get lubed, bend over, and wait for 15 cents per minute. And what minimum wage you talking about? Want me to wait at a stop for more than three minutes? Money talks upfront. I explain to riders why most drivers don't wait after several minutes. We make more by driving. Most understand and whip out cash. If that makes me a complainer, then so be it. The butt kissing without tips is so 2017 and 2018.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Yes it can! Stay safe out there, if you’re still doing the same line of work you were months ago.


Ty, I'm basically retired now
Shy of the occasional odd job

I can literally thank sndl and gne for it


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Ty, I'm basically retired now
> Shy of the occasional odd job
> 
> I can literally thank sndl and gne for it


Good for you and perfect time to retire from it. I’m guessing those are your stocks.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

btone31 said:


> And what minimum wage you talking about?


The amount I'm talking about is what you get paid per minute. That is, per minute with no extra miles. No, technically it's not a wage. But if you actually calculate it, it comes out to just about what the legal minimum wage is.

Is that coincidental? Perhaps. Doesn't matter.

The point is, you collect an additional amount just for having the trip active for that additional amount of time.

Or do you prefer to clean out your car on your own time for free?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I see a lot of whining here (and elsewhere on this site) about making stops for people. I'm pretty willing to make those stops and wait a while.
> 
> I clean out the car and get rid of trash, while getting paid minimum wage for the privilege. Otherwise I have to do it on my own time for free after I get home.


I'm not averse to stops that are reasonable in length. If it's a few minutes inside a gas station for cigs, or a quick stop at the bank to cash a check, sure.

If it's back-to-school shopping for three kids at Wal-Mart...F that!

My car doesn't ever get dirty enough to spend 55 minutes in a Wal-Mart parking lot cleaning it out. Also, I find it is most efficient to clean your car at the beginning or end of a shift. Even just two passenger cycles will cause more dirt on the floorboards and more garbage to accumulate within the vehicle. I don't want to spend 1 hour per day cleaning out a car in multiple phases, because that's how much time I've spent waiting for people to run their errands on my time.

People aren't really whining. They're just pointing out how little concern Uber has for our route efficiency. In this business, if you aren't efficient, you aren't going to earn very much money after expenses.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Good for you and perfect time to retire from it. I’m guessing those are your stocks.


Were.....I bought sndl At .33 and sold at 3
I still have around 100 1.5 calls expiring in October for sndl


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

rkozy said:


> My car doesn't ever get dirty enough to spend 55 minutes in a Wal-Mart parking lot cleaning it out.


I wouldn't do that one either. But 5 or 10 minutes for picking up something at Walgreens is a no brainer for me.



rkozy said:


> I find it is most efficient to clean your car at the beginning or end of a shift. Even just two passenger cycles will cause more dirt on the floorboards and more garbage to accumulate within the vehicle.


The second of those two sentences is why the first one is wrong.



rkozy said:


> I don't want to spend 1 hour per day cleaning out a car in multiple phases


In almost 1,000 trips, I think I can count on my fingers the number of times people have asked me to make a stop.

But I wouldn't go through a drive thru again. I'd rather park and let them walk in. Whataburger? Oh yeah! Get me some fries, would ya?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

There was one time when I picked up a guy whise destination was a drugstore. He was going to one halfway across town, because he didn't know Houston geography.

I told him I'd take him to one that's a lot closer, which he agreed to. Nice guy and so I told him I'd wait for him, and took him back to his hotel afterward he shopped for 5 or 10 minutes. There's still something called "hospitality" here in Texas.

I travel enough on business, and I appreciate it when people are helpful to me.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> There was one time when I picked up a guy whise destination was a drugstore. He was going to one halfway across town, because he didn't know Houston geography.
> 
> I told him I'd take him to one that's a lot closer, which he agreed to. Nice guy and so I told him I'd wait for him, and took him back to his hotel afterward he shopped for 5 or 10 minutes. There's still something called "hospitality" here in Texas.
> 
> I travel enough on business, and I appreciate it when people are helpful to me.


How much does hospitality pay these days....


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> How much does hospitality pay these days....


It pays dividends beyond any imagination.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> It pays dividends beyond any imagination.


I'm imagining real money from hospitality

It's still not in my hand


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> It's still not in my hand


Of course not. That's not how such things work.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> How much does hospitality pay these days....



.............about the same as stars and badges................................


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I genuinely enjoy most of the conversations I have with my pax. Sometimes I fake it, not to establish a rapport but to entertain myself. If it serves a dual purpose, so be it. 

I get tipped in app a little better than 1/3 of the time and cash around 1/5, that's a lite better than 50% . 

I don't offer anything extra. I gave a few charging cables, two iPhone that pax have left and a few android. I don't mind if they use them. 

If they ask and aren't an ass, I'll let them have control of the music. Less than 1 per day ask, it's not that big of a deal. I've only shut their music down once or twice, I can only take so much EDM, sober. 😆🤣😂

50% of pax tipping is much better than most from what I've read on here. 

My approach is pretty simple,


Don't be an asshole.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm mostly fine with conversation with pax. There is no manipulation or 'fake agreement' for the sake of a potential tip. Toronto is a shit market for tipping anyway. 90% of tips are American Tourists. Which clearly isn't happening in the middle of COVID-19


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Well you are very experienced so I believe what you say. But whether it is market based or whatever, far more than 10% of my pax tip. I just scrolled back to the first date I was still driving full time. I honestly did not cherry pick this day, although it was better than average. But usually 30-40% of my pax tip. It may be my sparkling personality, but I truly believe that rapport building is a key factor for garnering tips.
> 
> View attachment 591783


Why did you need to go to November last year statement to back up your claim? Why not just lift last week statement ?

Just another half truth ego trip driver .


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

UberPotomac said:


> Why did you need to go to November last year statement to back up your claim? Why not just lift last week statement ?
> 
> Just another half truth ego trip driver .


I can see there is no fooling _you_ sir! You see right through my thinly veiled façade. For others who are more gullible, as I said in my post, that date was the last full shift I put in.


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

"Oh. Oh. I don't want to put on the music a pax requests." 

The problem with this one is that they always ask after you're on the move, and most of the time it's on a 5-minute ride to the bar. So I'm supposed to switch my car stereo's audio input (depriving me of hearing the next Uber ping coming in), let them connect their phone via aux cord or Bluetooth sync, or maybe scroll through my own music app to look up the artist their asking for? Then they'll want to crank the stereo up to ten (which thankfully they can't reach at the moment with everyone sitting in back) without any awareness or care of potential damage to speakers. Not safe and it makes me take more time to set the car back up right after the ride is finished.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

ObsidianSedan said:


> "Oh. Oh. I don't want to put on the music a pax requests."
> 
> The problem with this one is that they always ask after you're on the move, and most of the time it's on a 5-minute ride to the bar. So I'm supposed to switch my car stereo's audio input (depriving me of hearing the next Uber ping coming in), let them connect their phone via aux cord or Bluetooth sync, or maybe scroll through my own music app to look up the artist their asking for? Then they'll want to crank the stereo up to ten (which thankfully they can't reach at the moment with everyone sitting in back) without any awareness or care of potential damage to speakers. Not safe and it makes me take more time to set the car back up right after the ride is finished.


So true. I've had this situation play out hundreds of times. It can be quite exhausting when you are trying to drive under urban down-town conditions.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> View attachment 591903​I am sometimes astonished at the number of drivers who complain about the most petty of things related to pax behavior.
> 
> "Oh. Oh. I don't want to talk to my pax."
> 
> ...


Music is a hard limit because I love to sing.


----------



## Copper Skinned Drummer (Feb 10, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> View attachment 591903​I am sometimes astonished at the number of drivers who complain about the most petty of things related to pax behavior.
> 
> "Oh. Oh. I don't want to talk to my pax."
> 
> ...


Acknowledge your privilege. Work the hoods. Help people if color by helping them with doing errands and drive thrust. Politely turn down tips as they need their black dollars.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Can someone tell me wh as the house represents in my app screen below?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

GREATSMILE1 said:


> Can someone tell me wh as the house represents in my app screen below?
> View attachment 594009


Click on it and find out. see it has a little > arrow? touch it. it should tell you. been a long time since i saw one of those, might be an event? any other veterans out there who remember this?


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> Click on it and find out. see it has a little > arrow? touch it. it should tell you. been a long time since i saw one of those, might be an event? any other veterans out there who remember this?


It doesn't do anything but blink when you click it. I figure you all are smarter and more efficient than Uber support.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Wow, that’s pre Covid stuff there! Seems like those use to pop up for big events like pro sports, beer festivals, carnivals, etc...


----------



## Hellzbelz (Jun 4, 2020)

Maybe that's @Amos69 and his completed castle. He's been saying he was going to build a castle.


----------



## RipCityWezay (May 12, 2017)

I I’m a complete degenerate(bet my kids diaper money degenerate) and I’ve only pissed off 13 out of 5oo people. It’s not difficult.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

GREATSMILE1 said:


> Can someone tell me wh as the house represents in my app screen below?


It's an event that's taking place. Typically a sports event or a concert.

When I see those, they are often labelled with text that says what the event is. Beyonce Concert or Houston Rockets basketball game, something like that.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I've been going through this form looking at ideas and information based on all the posts people on this. And it seems to come down to one unwavering answer on how to become a better driver. Now mind you I pretty much boil down everything into one sentence that will encapsulate everything that you need to know.

Q. How to become a better Uber driver.

A. The only way to become a better Uber driver is to never become an Uber driver at all.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> View attachment 591903​I am sometimes astonished at the number of drivers who complain about the most petty of things related to pax behavior.
> 
> "Oh. Oh. I don't want to talk to my pax."
> 
> ...


testing








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Uber_Thrill (May 9, 2021)

Benjamin M said:


> Prior to the pandemic, virtually every pax tipped. Not being tipped was the exception. Now, it's the opposite.
> 
> Same level of service, same car.
> 
> ...


Nailed it. Only addition is Comfort riders seem to tip more often.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not mind it if I have one. I do not want to b e downrated for not having one, though. It is unreasonable for a customer to expect anything more than a ride from Point A to Point B given the garbage rates that F*ub*a*r* pays me. Yes, I know, you are supposed to do something extraordinary to merit five stars, but, given F*ub*a*r*'s implementation of its star system, you can not apply conventional standards, here.
> 
> I am not going to purchase i-Phone cords for this. The quantity of the tips that I would get for it would not justify the expense. It will be stolen before it pays for itself in tips; let alone before I realise black ink in my bottom line. Very few people in this market tip. This is why I balk at rendering anything extraordinary. In the cab business, it very *rarely* resulted in a better tip; you got the same that you would have had you only driven Point A to Point B. In the TNC business, you get the same ZERO tip regardless of what you do.
> 
> ...


With that kind of attitude towards the concept of "service" - no wonder you're just Another Uber Driver. You're in the wrong business, pal.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Uber_Thrill said:


> Nailed it. Only addition is Comfort riders seem to tip more often.


In my experience, there are only two types of people who ever tip:
1. They are themselves in the service industry and they understand how it feels when people don't tip.
2. Generosity is in their nature and they can never think of doing it any other way.

All the rest fall into two categories:
1.They can barely afford to pay their credit-card when Uber bills them. They're broke.
2. They are naturally stingy and cheap.

Note: Those whose ride was ordered by someone else should have more reason to tip in hard cash - unless they are broke.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

everydayimubering said:


> With that kind of attitude towards the concept of "service" - no wonder you're just Another Uber Driver. You're in the wrong business, pal.


_Y-y-a pas trop qui tu me peux enseigner, dilettante._

There _ain't a whole lot what_ you can tell me about this business, *amateur*. See my signature line. If you doubt that I can back up my big virtual mouth, either ask my fellow posters on the Washington Boards or try me yourself. If you want to try to tell anyone anything about this business, you might do better to pick someone else, _mon bougre._





everydayimubering said:


> Note: Those whose ride was ordered by someone else should have more reason to tip in hard cash - unless they are broke.


In my market, often someone will order a third party ride precisely _because_ the person who actually is taking the ride can not afford to pay for it. One of the annoying results of this is that the person who _ain't payin'_ decides that you are his personal chauffeur for half the day on the other guy's dime. This is one reason that many drivers HATE third party rides. They tend to be nothing but trouble.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> _Y-y-a pas trop qui tu me peux enseigner, dilettante._
> 
> There _ain't a whole lot what_ you can tell me about this business, *amateur*. See my signature line. If you doubt that I can back up my big virtual mouth, either ask my fellow posters on the Washington Boards or try me yourself. If you want to try to tell anyone anything about this business, you might do better to pick someone else, _mon bougre._
> 
> ...


FEISTY! I like it.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Ted Fink said:


> FEISTY! I like it.





Another Uber Driver said:


> _Y-y-a pas trop qui tu me peux enseigner, dilettante._
> 
> There _ain't a whole lot what_ you can tell me about this business, *amateur*. See my signature line. If you doubt that I can back up my big virtual mouth, either ask my fellow posters on the Washington Boards or try me yourself. If you want to try to tell anyone anything about this business, you might do better to pick someone else, _mon bougre._
> 
> ...


You make me laugh, as you sound like a schoolboy trying to_ bully_ me down with all your talk about how much you know about this business that I don't - which only goes to show your level of maturity or lack thereof. I don't need to impress you with numbers like how many rides and how many years I have been in the rideshare business. That's no accomplishment - anybody can do it, but if you _can't even multi-task_ - oh boy! 

To top it all, you try to impress people with your knowledge of the _French_ language - that you're capable of _cursing _in that language as well. And wait a minute, what was that about your _signature _line? Did it hurt when you crashed on an aircraft carrier deck?? Were you trying to _multi-task_, and failed? And what makes you think I'll give a rat's ass about your _Washington Boards_?? Grow up young man, and learn how to do customer service. And you will be rewarded.

Btw, back in the days I used to consistently award 4 stars or less to all 3rd party riders - until I grew out of that silly habit! Why? Because I am *not *just another Uber driver who crashed on an aircraft carrier deck! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Tron, I very much appreciate what you are trying to do here. Admittedly, it is a rough audience for the most part. I only do Eats (no pax for me), but I still make an effort to do little things that can increase my chances of getting a decent tip. 

One thing I do have set up is macros for when I type messages. I am assuming the app is occasionally not working as it should be. So, if the “I’m on my way.”macro is missing from the app, I can simply type “O” and “W” and the app will print “On my way.” Again, this is for when the app malfunctions (offen for me). I also have of bunch of other macros I put into my iPhone for other situations.

One macro built into my iPhone is “G” + “C” which automatically prints “What is the gate code please?”

It is too bad we don’t have a way to separate the serious and constructive messages on this site from those that are not truly helpful. It would be so much easier to actually learn things on this site if I didn’t have to weed through 100 messages/responses to find 10 good ones. Oh well...


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> It is too bad we don’t have a way to separate the serious and constructive messages on this site from those that are not truly helpful.


For the record, all of my posts are 100% serious


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Pontificating: CHECK
Preaching: CHECK
Patronising attitude complete with emojis: CHECK
All of the above totally baseless: CHECK





everydayimubering said:


> You make me laugh, as you sound like a schoolboy trying to_ bully_ me down with all your talk about how much you know about this business that I don't - which only goes to show your level of maturity or lack thereof.



No one is "bullying" you, dilettante. I am just letting you know that a know-it-all does not know more than I do. If that makes you uncomfortable, not sorry. Try some new vocabulary. "Lack of maturity" or similar turns of phrase are not only so worn out that they lack force, they are so worn out that they take away from whatever "point" it is that you think that you have. They mark you as a pontificating, self-righteous, holier-than-thou.



everydayimubering said:


> I don't need to impress you with numbers like how many rides and how many years I have been in the rideshare business.


Where did I list any statistics or any other numbers?





everydayimubering said:


> That's no accomplishment


 -

Who are you to determine that?




everydayimubering said:


> anybody can do it,


That statement is inherently false if for no other reason than you know that it is false as you type it. Someone who "knows everything" and who preaches and pontificates in such a self-righteous manner would be aware that most TNC drivers do not stay very long. In short, they can not make it This would suggest that there is more to this business than simply turning the proverbial key. Someone with such a condescending attitude as yours surely would be able to make such a deduction.

OH...........WAIT.........................you can not back up your words.................I _can _back up mine.




everydayimubering said:


> but if you _can't even multi-task_ - oh boy!


HUH?



everydayimubering said:


> To top it all, you try to impress people with your knowledge of the _French_ language - that you're capable of _cursing _in that language as well.



This is another statement that someone who actually knew even half of what he pretends to know never would make. If I were trying to "impress" anyone with my French, I would not type the Louisiana swamp French that I speak. I would type only the most "correct" _français métropolitain_. The last would be difficult for me as I do not speak (or write) _français métropolitain_. As for the "_cursing", _do be so good as to demonstrate _where_ in this topic I have used any _grosseries_. 

The use of the French arose from my noting that your ID box states that you are from Montréal. I do not know if you are _francophone_ or _blocque carrée_. I lived in Montréal for three years, in _sud-ouest_. At the time, that was a slum. English was useless. The residents there had very little trouble with my Cajun French nor I with the Montréal French of that era.




everydayimubering said:


> And wait a minute, what was that about your _signature _line?


Your complaint is____________________________________________________________?





everydayimubering said:


> And what makes you think I'll give a rat's ass about your _Washington Boards_??


You are assuming that I care whether you care or not you care about the Washington Boards. While that is to be expected from you, this does not mean that anyone really should do that. The difference here is that I can back up my words. You lack that capability.




everydayimubering said:


> Grow up young man, and learn how to do customer service.




I see that you are back to your self-righteous pontificating. Too bad for you that you can not back up either your self-righteousness or pontificating.

As for "customer service", when they, the TNCs, or both, start to pay _me_ for it, they will get it. Until that day comes, they get safe transportation in a reasonably clean vehicle from Point A to Point B; nothing more.




everydayimubering said:


> And you will be rewarded.


.......by whom or what and with what?




everydayimubering said:


> I used to consistently award 4 stars or less to all 3rd party riders


That you even would consider anything more than one would make you a nicer guy than I, under normal circumstances. Some of the other statements that you have made would, of necessity, give lie to such an assumption.





everydayimubering said:


> I am *not *just another Uber driver who crashed on an aircraft carrier deck!


Now you are making me suspect.......................


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Pontificating: CHECK
> Preaching: CHECK
> Patronising attitude complete with emojis: CHECK
> All of the above totally baseless: CHECK
> ...





Another Uber Driver said:


> Pontificating: CHECK
> Preaching: CHECK
> Patronising attitude complete with emojis: CHECK
> All of the above totally baseless: CHECK
> ...


Mr Yadi - Yadi - Yada!
It is obvious that you have too much time on your hands.
Go do something useful with your hands - and you will be rewarded.
Be a good boy, and learn some manners.
[End-of-discussion]


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

everydayimubering said:


> Mr Yadi - Yadi - Yada!
> It is obvious that you have too much time on your hands.


...........and who are you to determine that?





everydayimubering said:


> Go do something useful with your hands - and you will be rewarded.



I do not take orders from you.




everydayimubering said:


> Be a good boy, and learn some manners.



....................more of your condescension...............................





everydayimubering said:


> [End-of-discussion]



I do not take orders from anyone, especially condescending know-it-alls; especially know-it-alls who can not back up their words.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Uber drivers join this forum to share their experiences, vent their frustrations and perhaps learn something along the way about improving their set of skills and their quality of service from more experienced Uber drivers - unless (they think) they already know everything and more than anybody else, so in the end they stay ignorant. You probably know this 'already' that ignorance is bliss, so stop worrying and be happy! Some day in the future when you will be wiser, then. you'll stop, look back and admit to thine self "how stupid you were".


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

everydayimubering said:


> back in the days I used to consistently award 4 stars or less to all 3rd party riders


wait, that sounds mean. Oh, sorry, forgot which forum I was in......

So, back then, if i was at a dealership who has a contract with Lyft and I needed a ride home, you'd rate the dealership a 4? I ask because I don't think you could rate me as the pax. Would lyft keep a database of me, who doesn't have a Lyft account? Hum.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

SHalester said:


> wait, that sounds mean. Oh, sorry, forgot which forum I was in......
> 
> So, back then, if i was at a dealership who has a contract with Lyft and I needed a ride home, you'd rate the dealership a 4? I ask because I don't think you could rate me as the pax. Would lyft keep a database of me, who doesn't have a Lyft account? Hum.


Back in the days, I used to be just another rideshare driver having fun while learning the ropes. 
So yeah, I'd rate them a 4 - 'cos 'they' never tipped and the pax were usually snotty.
But you didn't read the rest of my confession "...- until I grew out of that silly habit!"


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

everydayimubering said:


> But you didn't read the rest of my confession "


I did. I did. and I said 'back in the day'. So neener neener. 

When you mention tipping who is they? The rider orderer or the pax. Because I have to say as a pax there is no 'tip in app' for a 3rd party pax. Would have to be cash which, for the record, I do when I have something besides $20 bills available.


----------



## Stealth (Sep 8, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Well you are very experienced so I believe what you say. But whether it is market based or whatever, far more than 10% of my pax tip. I just scrolled back to the first date I was still driving full time. I honestly did not cherry pick this day, although it was better than average. But usually 30-40% of my pax tip. It may be my sparkling personality, but I truly believe that rapport building is a key factor for garnering tips.
> 
> View attachment 591783


Pax tip when you are stupid enough to take a non surge ride request. That tip and fare was less than a surged ride 

Non ants know to only do surged rides, pax don't tip because they are pissed at the surge pricing. 

I like to think of a surge as my tip. 

This gig should be approached as running a business and not a charity. We are not tax exempt


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I did. I did. and I said 'back in the day'. So neener neener.
> 
> When you mention tipping who is they? The rider orderer or the pax. Because I have to say as a pax there is no 'tip in app' for a 3rd party pax. Would have to be cash which, for the record, I do when I have something besides $20 bills available.





SHalester said:


> When you mention tipping who is they? The rider orderer or the pax.


Well, of course the "in-app" tipper would be the orderer. But let me tell you this: while most such pax were indeed snotty customers of upscale dealerships who probably drove fancy cars themselves, I did occasionally have those rare breed of pax who realized that they had a pleasant ride but since it actually cost them zilch, they would actually reach into their pockets and dish out a few bucks just to show their appreciation. Yes, they are a rare breed - but not extinct yet!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

One word how to become a better uber driver . quote me . ( QUIT ! )


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> View attachment 591903​I am sometimes astonished at the number of drivers who complain about the most petty of things related to pax behavior.
> 
> "Oh. Oh. I don't want to talk to my pax."
> 
> ...


You got beat up a lot in school…didn’t you.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Stealth said:


> pax don't tip because they are pissed at the surge pricing.


Unhappy customers do not tip, even those who know that the person who would receive the tip is not at fault or the reason for their being unhappy. The customer can know that the driver has no control over surge and that Uber keeps most of the surge and still he will not tip, even if he will tip at base rates or mild surge. At base rates or even a mild surge, he is not unhappy thus is more likely to tip. At a substantial surge, he is unhappy. 

Usually, the customer will blame the driver for his being unhappy, as the driver is the most convenient. Even if he does not, he VERY RARELY tips when he is unhappy.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

everydayimubering said:


> while most such pax were indeed snotty customers of upscale dealerships who probably drove fancy cars themselves,


I think your reality is a bit cracked. Pretty sure 'most' people who use a dealership for their cars aren't considered 'fancy'. Pretty sure they are considered smart, specailly if said vehicle is still under warranty. 

But go ahead, misinformation is all the rage now.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I think your reality is a bit cracked. Pretty sure 'most' people who use a dealership for their cars aren't considered 'fancy'. Pretty sure they are considered smart, specailly if said vehicle is still under warranty.
> 
> But go ahead, misinformation is all the rage now.


I did specify "upscale" dealerships which usually sell fancy cars, but whatever.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

everydayimubering said:


> I did specify "upscale" dealerships which usually sell fancy cars, but whatever.


that statement is even more ignorant than your first one. All 3rd party rides are from upscale dealerships? You need to get out more often.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

SHalester said:


> that statement is even more ignorant than your first one. All 3rd party rides are from upscale dealerships? You need to get out more often.


Thanks for your generous advice. It would appear that you get out a lot more than I do. Btw, most of my 3rd party rides are simply one family member or S/O paying for the other.


----------

